# So....the Emperor wakes up tomorrow and....



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

....and outside of a much needed bathroom break, what would honestly happen if the Emperor of Mankind woke up tomorrow? From what I understand (correct me if I'm wrong) in the Emperor's time of things, I guess the entire Imperium was essentially an atheistic society, would he "clean house" so to speak to return it to how it once was, or would he go with the flow? What else would be the immediate (and semi-short/medium timeframe) effects would transpire?

I ask this, because well....let's be honest: GW will probably never do anything with the current day time line of events, thus reducing folks like me to saying "Hmmm...what if?"


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

[The Emperor fanboy opens his mouth]

He would cleanse the stars from the filth known as "Xenos", and the Eye of Terror would get fucked up by Imperial Guardsmen, just cause they get that +10 on all morale rolls, while Chaos gets a -10 modifier! 

GO EMPEROR, GO!

[The Emperor fanboy leaves]


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

He would destory the Imperial Church.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Nah, he'd roll with it.

The whole point of the atheistic Imperial Truth was to prevent humans from fueling Chaos. It's too late now. Rather, he'd go the opposite route... and we'd probably see a hell of a lot of armies with "Sisters of Battle"-style faith-based powers, saints arriving on battlefields, etc.

In all honesty, if the Imperium is so frothing with religious zeal over a corpse that hasn't walked in ten millennia, if the Emperor took to the stars again Humanity would go on a frenzy of epic proportions.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Nah, he'd roll with it.
> 
> The whole point of the atheistic Imperial Truth was to prevent humans from fueling Chaos. It's too late now. Rather, he'd go the opposite route... and we'd probably see a hell of a lot of armies with "Sisters of Battle"-style faith-based powers, saints arriving on battlefields, etc.
> 
> In all honesty, if the Imperium is so frothing with religious zeal over a corpse that hasn't walked in ten millennia, if the Emperor took to the stars again Humanity would go on a frenzy of epic proportions.



That's what I've been thinking lately as he'd look at things and know that in his "death" he inspired a level of devotion that sustained the Imperium for the next 10,000 years, thus locking him into the status quo.

With the Imperium in such horrible shape (technology wise), would the Emperor be able to to push forward like he once did, or is he (intelligence wise) able to help recreate the Golden Age again, so they'd have the means in which to go at it again?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Phoebus said:


> In all honesty, if the Imperium is so frothing with religious zeal over a corpse that hasn't walked in ten millennia, if the Emperor took to the stars again Humanity would go on a frenzy of epic proportions.


[Arms every single imperial citizen with huuuuuge chainsaws.] Bring it on... :clapping:


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Well if he did wake up, countless vessels would be lost. Basically the Imperium uses the Emperor as a beacon to travel the warp, no emperor makes for no warp travel. Basically the Imperium would be screwed.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

When the Emperor wakes up...Boy, he is going to be pissed and not because of that seriously needed bathroom break.

Yes, I went there. I apologize.

But no, really. If anything, the Emperor returning would dick the Imperium over just as hard as his 'death' . I can tell you then the only human I'd want to be is one in the Tau Empire, and for reasons more obvious then usual. Sure I might get stomped by some reclamation crusades fueled by his return, but better that then being caught up in whatever "Cloudy With a Chance of Exterminatus" forecast going on in the Imperium worlds.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> When the Emperor wakes up...Boy, he is going to be pissed and not because of that seriously needed bathroom break.
> 
> Yes, I went there. I apologize.
> 
> But no, really. If anything, the Emperor returning would dick the Imperium over just as hard as his 'death' . I can tell you then the only human I'd want to be is one in the Tau Empire, and for reasons more obvious then usual. Sure I might get stomped by some reclamation crusades fueled by his return, but better that then being caught up in whatever "Cloudy With a Chance of Exterminatus" forecast going on in the Imperium worlds.


The stories of several new Imperial Crusades (lead by the Emperor of course!) would honestly make the HH look like chump change IMHO. First he'd settle the crap happening in the Eye of Terror, then he'd refocus his attention back out towards the rest of the galaxy. Man, that'd be epic on levels unknown before as I'm sure the man would be a bit pissed.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Kalshinko said:


> Well if he did wake up, countless vessels would be lost. Basically the Imperium uses the Emperor as a beacon to travel the warp, no emperor makes for no warp travel. Basically the Imperium would be screwed.


Warp travel worked fine while the Emperor was up and about.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

He'd run through the streets of Terra spreading his new mandate:






And together the races would unite in the name of song and dance.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> He'd run through the streets of Terra spreading his new mandate:
> 
> YouTube - Men Without Hats - Safety Dance [Official Video]
> 
> And together the races would unite in the name of song and dance.


$10 that someone got high and got hit by a car while listening to this.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

He'd crack open a beer and watch everyone kill each other while pretending to be asleep so he doesn't have to do anything


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Phoebus said:


> Warp travel worked fine while the Emperor was up and about.[/quot
> 
> 
> Yes it did, but the warp was a lot different then too.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

He'd throw off all his clothes and run around in circles screaming, before getting excecuted for heresy. Simple. k:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe he'd just take one look at the world and then be like "Screw it." and promptly ride a Trygon into the sun as his dramatic exit.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

.... what if he didn't wake up


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

CardShark said:


> .... what if he didn't wake up


Oh, he probably won't as GW likes how things are right now (changing it would probably ruffle too many feathers in the player base (i.e. those who don't like any kind of change as it'd probably scare them too much))


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Kalshinko said:


> Yes it did, but the warp was a lot different then too.


It was still just an Astronomican, and it was still the Emperor acting as a focus, though.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Oh, he probably won't as GW likes how things are right now (changing it would probably ruffle too many feathers in the player base (i.e. those who don't like any kind of change as it'd probably scare them too much))


yeah, players like me :shok: lol

It simply wouldn't make any sense story-wise and financially. 

Story-wise because you would need a "just as powerful" anti-hero do re-balance the scale (game wise). Financially because they invested alot of money into the current story line. 

No reason to change; but a fun idea to tinker with none the less


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't think the Big E waking up would really make much difference, in the long term at least. For a short time there would be a huge rise in Imperial morale but the Imperium would still be in the same crap position it was in before he went for a nap. 
The Tyranids, Necrons and Tau are new threats that weren't around during the great crusade and the Empire is no longer in a position of control that it had in the wake of the fall of the Eldar. 
The only real change he could make would be to take control away from the High Lords of Terra and the Inquisition, and I'm not sure they would go quietly. 

Ultimately he would have to start the whole process again and hope that the forces of Chaos were not looking. 
Pull back all the Space Marine chapters back to as close to Terra as was safe and start conquering worlds again, either with the old Imperial Truth or some new doctrine and dogma.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> The only real change he could make would be to take control away from the High Lords of Terra and the Inquisition, and I'm not sure they would go quietly.


ahhh didn't think about that (while doing the simulation in my head). In the end the emperor would be able to regain control (obviously), but the events of this political struggle are very intriguing. 

Taking 40k lore into consideration (as im not all to familiar with it), how long would this political unrest be and how powerful are the High Lords of Terra to oppose the emperor?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> The Tyranids, Necrons and Tau are new threats that weren't around during the great crusade and the Empire is no longer in a position of control that it had in the wake of the fall of the Eldar.


On the other hand, the Imperium prior to the Heresy enjoyed unparalleled direction and coordination under the Emperor. By contrast, the modern Imperium is torn to a million different directions, often unable to even process a challenge until it's too late. 



> The only real change he could make would be to take control away from the High Lords of Terra and the Inquisition, and I'm not sure they would go quietly.


That really wouldn't be an issue. There are only a small number of High Lords of Terra, of whom one of the most influential (the Fabricator-General) already is "in" by dint of the "special relationship" Mars and Terra have long enjoyed. The Admiralty and the Lord Commander Militant of the Imperial Guard haven't ever tried to seize power for themselves, so I don't see them trying to usurp the Emperor--whom they already worship. Of the Inquisitors, only the Radicals would be a cause for concern--in fact, many Inquisitors also subscribe to the Imperial Cult. 

The main thing the Emperor would achieve for the Imperium is to provide a strong focus of direction again. Able to act and speak for himself, he would be able to rid the Imperium of amazing amounts of red tape. With his influence, he could very well raise the resources to launch a new series of Crusades, allowing the established forces to maintain a defensive stance as needed while he (or his agents) proactively addressed burgeoning threats.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking at it that way I suppose a lot would depend on the manner of his waking up.
If he just happens to roll over, fart, have a scratch and ask for a cup of coffee then the transition could be a little easier.
If, on the other hand, it's the whole rebirth scenario then I can see problems. 
It would be a nightmare just proving he is the Emperor, dealing with the masses screaming "Heretic!" and "He turned me into a newt!" would be even tougher to deal with.

As for the High Lords and the rest of Terra's hierarchy, they would follow the Emperor unless they have ulterior motives, how many of them really have the interests of the Imperium at heart and how many are in it for the power the position brings?

Some would side with the Emperor, of course they would, but there would be plenty who wouldn't and with the current state of affairs the last thing the Imperium or the Emperor would want would be another civil war. 
If the Emperor woke up I think he would have to start the process all over again, including working in the background until humanity was ready again.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

He CAN'T wake up... he's a corpse, a psychic imprint encased in a dead husk.

That, and he serves as a sewer plug so the rats can't come in (Daemons)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

If he woke up he would prolly think to hime self "well that was a nice nap. Its time for a sandwich and some cinnimon toast crunch. Oh yeah i need some starbucks."

Really he wouldn't wake he would die before being reborn or he would just die go to the warp and show the big 4 who the real bad ass is and win the great game andkick some daemon ass in the process. 

Or he would be killed on sight for being mistaken for a zombie since well he does look like a rotting corpse 

Read what fluff exsists on the star chikd i think this has something to do with the big E


----------



## broran (Feb 1, 2011)

he'd get up and promptly turn to dust from unpluging from the golden throne


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

No on can really say what would happen if the Emperor came back. However it would be total badassery on whoever opposed him this time as he burnt his compassion away to obliterate Horus' soul.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

If he woke up, The imperium would get such a boost of morale! The emperor would lead them into battle and defeat the Chaos FIlth.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

After doing some reading, the standard "if he woke up" probably wouldn't work these days. But how could GW work such an "The Emperor of Mankind comes back!" styled returned that'd fit into canon/lore? I read a few such theories on the wikia, but what does folks think of such things and are there other (more plausable) methods someone such as the Emperor (who's been around for tens of thousands of years before he "died") could've foreseen and planned?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I remember hearing somewhere that if the Emperor dies then he wouod be reborn and would destroy Chaos? I don't think this is true but I have heard it a couple of times.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I remember hearing somewhere that if the Emperor dies then he wouod be reborn and would destroy Chaos? I don't think this is true but I have heard it a couple of times.


Yes, the Starchild theory back from the rogue trader era.

The essence of the dying Emperor leaves a psychic imprint in the warp which is fuelled further by the feverish worship of the Emperor, by the entire Imperium.

When it grows strong enough it will be a force of order in the warp, a fifth god; And it will bring order that can overcome chaos.

These days anyways... Back in RT it was all happy-ending like. Now they focuse more on the implausability of the whole thing and the potential side-effects: If the twisted forces of chaos corrupted the new god of order, it could potentially destroy the whole Imperium!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm kinda curious as to whether or not folks would accept a spin-off universe in which GW says: "Okay, this is What If Land in which has no connection to the current 40k canon-lore. Consider it us trying some new stuff. Don't like it? No problem. Stay playing the stuff you've grown to love, we'll keep supporting it just as we always have. But we'll do this new stuff, just to offer something else." In that, they officially move the 40k story forward in however manner they deem appropriate.


----------



## Jharek (Jan 28, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> I'm kinda curious as to whether or not folks would accept a spin-off universe in which GW says: "Okay, this is What If Land in which has no connection to the current 40k canon-lore. Consider it us trying some new stuff. Don't like it? No problem. Stay playing the stuff you've grown to love, we'll keep supporting it just as we always have. But we'll do this new stuff, just to offer something else." In that, they officially move the 40k story forward in however manner they deem appropriate.


They did this with Battletech, and... it died. Pretty much the entire fanbase retreated from the Dark Age stuff back to Classical. At least that was my take on it.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

He would realize how hard he's been working, hand the reins to Calgar and go to the sunny beaches of Lear for summer vacation


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

he,d buy a 6 pack , cigs , a large mighty meaty pizza and probly catch up on the soaps he,s missed :grin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude thats a lot of soaps he's gonna need way more smokes and way more beer than a 6 pack


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

For starters hes ganna need some skin! I know it sounds kinda stupid be you can't be the god-emperor of mankind without any skin! Not to mention way way more than just a six pack of beer, he hasn't drunk any in 10,000 years.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

What do you think the Golden Throne does?
The Emperor has been kept alive for the last 10K years by Special Brew, I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

normtheunsavoury said:


> What do you think the Golden Throne does?
> The Emperor has been kept alive for the last 10K years by Special Brew, I thought everyone knew that!


 and pot noodle , lots of pot noodle :mrgreen:


----------

